# BigSur (11.1) Desktop Audio



## dagger1480 (Jan 9, 2021)

I see a lot of posts about crashing and other problems on OBS for Mac. however mine has been stable and running perfect no issues.....welllll except one. I can record as much as I want anything I want I just don't have any desktop audio at all lol. I've seen all the posts about iShowU and tried the guides on that probably 15 times and it never works for me for some reason (assuming that is designed for Macs pre BigSur). I've even tried their iShowU app with no luck at all. just curious if this issue has found a fix as of yet? no desktop audio devices at all. 

and as far as the iShowU guides I've tried a ton of times. after I download the driver it never will appear in the audio MIDI setup like it does in the guides I've seen. and my luck no one goes over what to do if its not in there lol. so im hard stuck basically.


new to the community and hoping someone can help.


----------



## dagger1480 (Jan 9, 2021)

for additional information I have a m1 MacBook Pro if that makes a difference. but currently I can't get iShowU to work at all in the audio MIDI setup


----------



## ShadowBark (Jan 14, 2021)

Howdy! I have a MacBook Pro running on macOS Big Sur version 11.1. For OBS Studio, I use a program called "Background Music for Mac" in order to achieve my desktop audio. This program was not originally meant for this purpose, but it works for me nevertheless. The program is a volume EQ and Mixer for all the programs running on your Mac (meaning you can turn down specific apps without turning down your master volume). This feature is already built into windows, so it is only made for Mac. I used the program as my audio input device in OBS, and then selected within background music my main output device (in which was my headphones). Then like magic, anything that played through my headphones was also picked up by OBS. It even had the feature to mute things like system sounds, notification, etc. while also keeping your main sounds you are streaming / recording to a good level. Even though it wasn't originally intended for this purpose, it works pretty nicely and I haven't had any problems yet. 

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## nottooloud (Jan 14, 2021)

ShadowBark said:


> Howdy! I have a MacBook Pro running on macOS Big Sur version 11.1.



M1 or Intel?


----------



## ShadowBark (Jan 14, 2021)

I have an Intel machine, however background music should be compatible with the M1 as well.


----------

